# DirecTV2PC woes



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Greetings...
I'm into my 1st week of D*TV service and loving the HR24 and the WHDVR setup, as well as all the great VOD stuff that is FREE to download.

Speaking of FREE to download, I thought I'd give DirecTV2PC a try on my Dell Studio XPS laptop. Hours later after reading endless posts here and other places, uninstall/reinstall, and rebooting various receivers and network gear, I got video playback to work twice. I was thrilled when it did work because the picture looked amazing on my 1080p 16:9 display. So I'd really like to get this thing to work. However I have found no rhyme or reason why it decides to work.

So skipping the basics, I am a computer tech by trade so have basic computer networking skills and my H24 DVR and receiver have ip's and talk to each other just fine through coax which is connected via DECA to my home network.

When I launch DirecTV2PC on my laptop it does connect to the DVR each time and display my list on the DVR, however when I try to play something I get the same error 

"DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played at this time."

However I am connected to the receiver because I can close that dialog and continue to navigate through all my recordings. The few times I have gotten this program to work, I could never repeat the steps that brought me to that point. I've tried just about every different setting mentioned for my video, disabling windows firewall and antivirus, etc. Also doesn't matter if I'm wired on Gigabit ethernet or wireless N . Maybe it just won't work on my computer, but I hope that's not the case because what I saw when it did work looked AMAZING.

So I'm hoping someone out there with the same hardware and OS has gotten this thing to work:

Dell Studio XPS 1647
Intel i5
4GB RAM 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64
ATI Radeon 4670

Any hints or ideas would be welcomed.
thanks,
jen


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you reset the DVR?


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

yep


----------



## blindraccoon (Sep 14, 2007)

I've found that when I get this message that if I go the the DVR and begin to play the program from the Now Showing list (usually just a couple of seconds will do) then it will play via DirectTV2PC. I have this issue with 'protected' content because I'm outputing to a standard VGA monitor (i.e. not an HDCP compliant monitor). Not real convenient but it is generally when I'm trying to watch a hockey game while the kids are watching TV in the evenings.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

eudoxia said:


> So I'm hoping someone out there with the same hardware and OS has gotten this thing to work:
> 
> Dell Studio XPS 1647
> Intel i5
> ...


What other video software do you have installed?

I don't see anything wrong with your hardware or OS.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> What other video software do you have installed?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with your hardware or OS.


Video software besides the base Windows 7 stuff
VLC player
Adobe Premiere Pro
PowerDVD (dell's DVDPlayer made by Cyberlink also)
Sony Acid Pro (audio DAW but reads Video timecode)
Handbrake

that's about it that does video


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the router? Or maybe resetting everything?


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

Simmerman said:


> Have you tried resetting the router? Or maybe resetting everything?


Yes I've reset each receiver reboot the router and switch. It's a strange one but after reading many posts like mine, some folks just can't seem to get it working with their hardware. Here's a snapshot of the screen.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

I THINK I FIGURED IT OUT..

VMWARE

Disabling VMWare network adapters, if you have any, may allow playback to succeed.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

It has to do with digital audio, believe it or not. I fix my problem by disabling something in my audio setting but it's been so long I forgot what I did.

I think I did this at this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2221324&postcount=7


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Check the Parental Controls in DirecTV2PC. It has a nasty habit of returning to its default setting.


----------



## stanbro (Mar 26, 2008)

eudoxia said:


> I THINK I FIGURED IT OUT..
> 
> VMWARE
> 
> Disabling VMWare network adapters, if you have any, may allow playback to succeed.


I recently installed VMware and that caused my DIRECTV2PC app to have the problem. The post about disabling the VMware network adapters was spot on. Thanks!


----------

